# scope questions?????



## outlaw1 (Dec 26, 2008)

K guys so I finally bought a rifle got a savage 270... now comes the scope buying . Not in the position to spend a pile of money but also want a decent scope. Should I go with 3-9-50 or 3-9-40.... just want some opinions of people who know alil more than I about these things. Never hurts to ask and get some opinions is the way I am about things.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

I upgraded to a Zeiss 3x9x50 on my .308. Huge difference from the Nikon I hunted with for 15 years. Save your money and get good glass.


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

On "paper" large objective lens scopes will "gather" more light. The reality is the exit pupil size determines how much you're going to get. I've seen plenty of 40MM scopes that are every bit as "bright to the eye" as 56MM scopes are.

What really separates the good scopes from the bad is the quality of the lenses, the lens coatings and the erector system quality.

The actual difference in image quality between the average $250 scope and $1000.00 scope is actually not very much. The bigger difference is the quality of the moving parts, adjuster stops etc.

Really good lenses produce a sharp image from edge to edge. While nice, this offers little in practical use as the aiming area of the scope is nowhere near the edges....

Most "cheap" scopes will work fine for most hunters. The adjusters are seldom cranked so wear is not an issue.

I don't use them only because I don't have too... I'd not feel deprived if all I could afford was a hundred buck scope... most of them work fine.


----------



## outlaw1 (Dec 26, 2008)

*scope*

Yeah I was wanting to stay arnd 150 maybe even up to 200.. but I start looking and just for example a lpld 3-9-40 is 199 which is suppose to pretty good scopes for the money from what I've heard bn arnd and know.... but then a niikon 3-9-50 is about thee same money........ that's kind.da where im stuck at then u got the Bushnell which is looking to b in the 150 class . For a 3-9-50.....?????? Kinda jus got me wondering


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Got a Burris 3200 for my kid's 6mm and it's a great scope. Really bright in low light, easy to use and got a great deal from BassPro.


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

The 199 Leupold is the "rifleman". Assembled in the US, chinese parts but you get the same warranty. Leupold has the best customer service on the planet. Unfortunately I've had to use it numerous times..... and none of those scopes were $200 jobs....

The "quality" of the rifleman series is no better than any other scope in it's price range. In fact it has less features than a comparable price Nikon or Bushnell.

I've never let the size of the Objective sell me on a scope. Look through them, adjust the focus to your eye and buy the one that looks the best to you. A crappy lens that's 50MM is worse than a decent one at 32MM.

Most people don't know any better.... bigger is better, etc. etc.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Bought my Zeiss for $399 online. Easy to save that extra loot over the summer.


----------



## AUtiger01 (Oct 17, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Go look through some and see what you like. I like the 40mm scopes better than 50mm and I have used both. You can find Leupold, Redfield, Nikon, and others in your price range. I have owned several brands, including Zeiss and all my rifles wear Leupolds now. You like what you like.


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

For not a ton of money you can get a good redfield


----------



## outlaw1 (Dec 26, 2008)

Kaferhaus when you refer to good lenses how or what's the difference im looking for... I mean looking thru scopes inside a store is a big diff than being outside in changing light to me.?!


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

What you're looking for is clarity... sharpness of the image and that they transmit colors sharply... like the old contrast adjustment on TVs (telling my age for sure)

Go to the largest store you can find so you can look across the store with it.

I shop at a local gun store a good bit. They'll actually let me take them outside and get a good look.... but I've known them for 20yrs too...

Sometimes you can look across the store and out a window... that helps too. Just never mind the magnification... you're looking for a sharp image.

Oh, make sure you use max power when checking it.... some scopes, especially inexpensive ones look really good at 3 or 4 power and poor at 9...

When I was young and broke I always bought fixed power scopes...way over 90% of the deer killed are shot at well under 100yds. You certainly don't "need" anything more than about 4X on a deer sized animal out to at least 200yds.

I killed a lot of deer with a bolt action 300 Savage and a 4X Redfield scope with a few of those being powerline shots that were well over 200yds. But the vast majority of them were 40-70yds. Even at 100yds a deer looks awful big in a 4X scope.


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

I have bought three of the Leupold Rifleman scopes and haven't had an issue with any of them. One went on a .357 Contender pistol, one on a .22 LR Contender Pistol, and one on a Savage 110 30-06 rifle.

I don't think an expensive scope (>$250) will help you hit the bullseye better than a cheap one that works. It may be more resistant to fogging, glare, and diminished light however.

Higher magnification (once you get up to 4X or so) won't help you much, either, IMO, inside of a 1/4 mile at game sized targets.

I agree that it is pleasurable to look thru a scope that has a bright crisp image all the way across.

Joraca


----------

